# Dragonfly ram strain. Tell me what you think!



## Geo Tropics (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi guys! For a few years now I have had a Galaxy S3 phone and thought the camera quality was good. HA! I had no idea that this new S6 I just got would take photos this good. I finally am able to show what my Dragonfly rams look like to the naked eye!

Anyway, I hope you like them. It took me a few years to develop this strain. I started with a good, strong German ram line that was imported into the USA several years back. And though I wanted the quality and color intensity of the beautiful German ram, I also wanted a ram that was bigger than what we typically see over here in the states. So I worked on crossing my German rams into the Asian ram lines. No worries.....we are still talking about breeding within the confines of the species Mikrogeophagus Ramirezi. All I did was cross in many different ram lines that had already been worked on by some very dedicated breeders. Obviously, it took some serious line breeding of my own, but eventually, I was able to get what I wanted. You see, Asian rams are often much hulkier and larger than their German ram cousins. And so I was able to achieve a ram that gets large as well as super colorful. I have dubbed the strain Dragonfly for their long flowing veil finnage and bright, sharp colors. I have worked on developing them with a nice sturdy, robust body type/shape with tall dorsal spikes. Unfortunately my best breeder male had his ripped off by the female and it grew back shorter than what it had been. This pair does well until they have fry and then they both get very jealous! lol What is awesome about my best male is that he is already almost 4 inches and is only 8 months old!!!!

I breed all my rams in our hard Arkansas well water which has a high ph of 7.8. Hope you like!!


----------



## Geo Tropics (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Real beauties. They are very robust; look like sunfish.


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

Excelent looking, great breeding job


----------

